# Alternative a Gallery

## federico

Ciao a tutti, utilizzo questo software

```

* www-apps/gallery

     Available versions:  1.5.2_p2 1.5.3 2.0.2-r1 2.0.4 2.1.1a

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://gallery.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Web based (PHP Script) photo album viewer/creator

```

per creare un album fotografico on line. Il software funziona bene.

Il problema vero e' l'applicazione gallery remote, che mi permetterebbe (se funzionasse) di gestire localmente e graficamente le foto per poi mandarle on line.

```

* app-misc/gallery-remote

     Available versions:  1.4.1 1.4.1-r3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://gallery.sourceforge.net/gallery_remote.php

     Description:         Gallery Remote is a client-side Java application that provides users with a rich front-end to Gallery. This application makes it easier to upload images to your Gallery.

```

Ho cercato in ogni dove, fatto ogni prova ma l'applicazione inevitabilmente si pianta, e sono mesi che non viene aggiornata. Siccome mi sono un po' scocciato mi domandavo se esistessero progetti simili, con similari capacita' che possano meritare la mia attenzione  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## earcar

Se non hai la necessità di hostarlo tu, puoi provare flickr che per chi non lo conoscesse è un ottimo servizio per crearsi album sul web.

Esistono inoltre un sacco di tools più o meno lightweight (e per tutte le piattaforme) per uploadare e gestire le foto. Quelli ufficiali li trovi qui, io uso kflickr: puoi trovare un ebuild qui

Colgo l'occasione per sponsorizzare il gruppo utenti gentoo da me creato (prima non c'era un gruppo utenti gentoo su flickr)  :Very Happy: 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/gentoo_users/

Venghino siori venghino!

----------

## federico

Avendo la possibilita' di hostarlo io preferivo per avere una cosa + pulita, senza pubblicita' o sponsor... Penso di aver fatto tuttavia a suo tempo un account su quel servizio, dovrei scartabellare tra le mie email!

Federico

----------

## randomaze

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Colgo l'occasione per sponsorizzare il gruppo utenti gentoo da me creato (prima non c'era un gruppo utenti gentoo su flickr) 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/gentoo_users/

 

Mi sono joinato.

Più che altro Flickr é comodo, anche se ci sono varie limitazioni che non mi piacciono particolarmente.

Federico, non so se é quello che cerchi, comunque esistono tonnellate di script che permettono di creare una galleria statica (ricordo che dovrebbe esserci anche qualche thread a riguardo).

Comunque l'argomento mi interessa molto...  :Smile: 

----------

## earcar

 *federico wrote:*   

> Penso di aver fatto tuttavia a suo tempo un account su quel servizio, dovrei scartabellare tra le mie email!

 

Puoi anche usare il tuo account yahoo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Purtroppo la versione in portage è vecchia bacucca   :Sad: 

Come puoi legger qui sono andati avanti con il lavoro

Usando questa io non ho avuto alcun problema. La versione linkata è l'ultima stabile, e NON include alcuna JVM [che spero tu abbia già installato (GalleryRemote funziona anche con la java blackdown) ]. Tale pacchetto è composto dall'ottimo script LaunchEverywhere per l'installazione del Sw. non appena lo lancerai ti comparirà un installer grafico che ti permetterà di specificare tutti parametri necessari. Il Sw è abbastanza educato, viene fornito anche di uninstaller e può esser installato senza alcun tipo di problema nella propria home directory. 

Per chi vuole esser sempre aggiornato c'è anche questa pagina che offre gli update del pacchetto in questione (leggete bene le FAQ però)

Con ciò spero che tu fede riesca a riappacificarti con gallery-remote e che tu possa aggiornare ed estendere le sezioni di gallery2, in particolare quella delle gentili danesi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Devo un po' litigarci allora perche' anche io utizzavo i link che hai proposto, e il risultato e' che dopo un paio di file che uppa si pianta inesorabilmente (o meglio, per esempio il terzo file [ma e' variabile, puo' essere il primo o il secondo] che mando su si blocca a meta' e smette di trasferire).

Se poi esistesse qualcosa che non fosse in java farebbero la mia felicita', ho provato le API di python che si trovano nell'area download ma ovviamente --- non sono compatibili con gallery2.

Vi faro' sapere se accade qualcosa..

Federico

EDIT

```

blackman@altair ~/gall $ sh GalleryRemote.1.5.Linux.NoVM.bin

Preparing to install...

Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...

Configuring the installer for this system's environment...

awk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Launching installer...

grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Il binario non mi funziona comunque, mi vanno solo le nightly build.

Fede

----------

## Sephirot

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Colgo l'occasione per sponsorizzare il gruppo utenti gentoo da me creato (prima non c'era un gruppo utenti gentoo su flickr) 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/gentoo_users/
> 
> Venghino siori venghino!

 

mi iscrivo subito 

ho giusto le foto di un installazione gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

Uso gallery da quel dì, sia nel ramo 1.x che 2.x e non ho mai avuto problemi seri. Quello che non capisco è perchè ti devi proprio impuntare a gestire le tue foto con gallery remote. Sia nella 1.x che nella 2.x esistono altri metodi comunque molto funzionali, tipo l'upload via ftp in una cartella il cui contenuto viene poi aggiunto o direttamete l'upload dell'archivo .tar delle immagini, per uppare tot foto in un unica soluzione...

Vale veramente la pena cercare un altro tool di gestione di foto per un accessorio non perfettamente obbediente ma neanche indispensabile? pare un pò come tagliare l'albero per il ramo spezzato...

----------

## federico

Mi spiace che non mi funzioni questo tool (anche dopo aver riprovato tutti i consigli di deadhead e i varii debug) perche' e' il piu' comodo, vedo gia' quello che ho on line e posso fare comodamente l'aggiunta. Il metodo ftp comunque mi costringe a controllare quello cho ho on line dal web e a fare il differ diciamo. Utilizzero' questo in effetti per il momento (nella speranza che aggiornino in qualche modo anche il remote, che e' parecchio che e' fermo), e se trovassi un po' di api tra un po' finisce che lo scrivo io il programma per metterle on line ste foto  :Smile: 

----------

## funkoolow

di certo non posso darti torto in merito alla comodità del tool, ma non credo cmq che troveresti di meglio in giro tra i vari sistemi di gestione di photogalleries in quanto a risultati finali, questo era il senso della mia risposta  :Wink: 

cmq se ne hai le capacità e vuoi metterti sotto col lavoro, la comunità di sviluppatori (nonchè di utenti) credo ne sarebbe ben felice  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> cmq se ne hai le capacità e vuoi metterti sotto col lavoro, la comunità di sviluppatori (nonchè di utenti) credo ne sarebbe ben felice 

 

Avevo gia' contattato il ragazzo che aveva scritto le api ma erano per la versione 1 di gallery, dovrei mettermi a fare un po' di reverse engeeneering (o leggere il codice java) ma non ho molta voglia di affrontare questa parte noiosa del lavoro... Non so ci penso, nel frattempo vedo se riesco ad utilizzare il sistema ftp (anche qui, devo andare a spulciare un poco di doc per capire dove e come mandare le immagini...)

Fede

----------

